# Buried My Hero and Best Friend Yesterday!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Dad Was my Hero and Best Friend, Yesteday we held Not a funeral but a going Away Celebration for an Honorable Man, Who Loved His God Country and Family. He Scolded me when I needed it, But He Always Love me No Matter What. I Wish each of you could have been there it was Unreal event Dad would have been so proud of. Again Thanks for your Prayers and Support During This Trying time for my family and I.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem-- its all part of being a Family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ditto that Richard. I am sure of two things 1. Your Father is a hero to all that knew him and 2. He is just as proud of his son as his son is of him.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Richard I am sorry for your lost, but you had something alot of people never have. A REAL DAD anybody can be a father but it takes someone special to be a DAD again WE are an internet family and if you need ANYTHING we are here.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. Our Nation has lost a true hero. God bless.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. I am glad to hear that it was a going away celebration. It would mean so much to me for people to celebrate my life when I go to be with the Lord.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, brother. Will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Richard---I'm sorry for your loss---The lord needed another Hero to help Him- I'm very Proud of your DAD----Semper FI----SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Another honorable Marine reported for duty.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said Rodney.

Richard, Again I still thank your father in my Prayers. He did well raising you.

Salutes to him.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys I cant tell you how much your Support Through this has meant, Thank You All So Much for your Kind words of support for me and my family, God Bless You All!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...he does.

Thank you Richard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Guys I cant tell you how much your Support Through this has meant, Thank You All So Much for your Kind words of support for me and my family, God Bless You All!!!


Right back at you brother! That's what family does.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Richard you would do the same for us. Thats the difference in this site than the rest Brother! Anything I can do let me know.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This shows how much we can help with word over long distance as part of a big family. Hang in there.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Guys I cant tell you how much your Support Through this has meant, Thank You All So Much for your Kind words of support for me and my family, God Bless You All!!!


Still with you southern brethren. The hard parts will continue to come as you learn to live without your dad/hero. We'll be here along the way


----------

